# Made in USA or Brazil???



## AZ Outlaws

I've just noticed some Springfield 1911's have one of two different stamps on the side....

Springfield
Geneseo IL USA
N123456

or

S.I. Geneseo IL USA
Made In Brazil - IMBEL
N654321

So where are the Springfield 1911's made??? According to a Springfield CS Rep, all of their 
1911's are made in Brazil. If so, why the two different stamps on the side??? The CS Rep 
couldn't answer that question for me....


----------



## Todd

My guess would be that they are simply stating where the company is headquartered AND where the gun was manufactured.


----------



## MLB

I'd imagine that they are all made in Brazil. The Springfield address is likely just the importer mark.


----------



## Mike Barham

MLB said:


> I'd imagine that they are all made in Brazil. The Springfield address is likely just the importer mark.


I believe *MLB* is correct. As I understand it, all imported guns must have the importer's name on them. Thus, the manufacturer is Imbel (a quality manufacturer, by the way), and the importer is Springfield.

Further, my understanding is that Imbel completely manufactures Springfield's lower-priced 1911s, like the GI and Mil-Spec, but the higher-grade guns are imported as parts and assembled by Springfield.


----------



## Baldy

Having been on the 1911 forum for a good while, Mike has it right. All Springer metal frames are made by Imbel.


----------



## AZ Outlaws

Baldy said:


> Having been on the 1911 forum for a good while, Mike has it right. All Springer metal frames are made by Imbel.


Why then the different markings on the same identical model?


----------



## Baldy

If they are a complete pistol from Imbel they will have both names. If it's just a frame from Imbel and put together in the USA it will have Springfield. If you take the pistol all the way down you will find Imbel on the frame more than likely. You could try 1911.org and I am sure them guys will know. I don't get over that way much anymore. Good luck.


----------



## Shipwreck

Baldy said:


> If they are a complete pistol from Imbel they will have both names. If it's just a frame from Imbel and put together in the USA it will have Springfield. If you take the pistol all the way down you will find Imbel on the frame more than likely. You could try 1911.org and I am sure them guys will know. I don't get over that way much anymore. Good luck.


Yes, that is what I have heard before too!


----------



## AZ Outlaws

Thanks for the inputs.

Now, that raises another question... has there been any quality issues between the one ones built completely in Brazil compared to the US models?


----------



## Baldy

No more or no less tha anybody else. The company stands behind all there products very well from what I hear and read. Good luck if you buy one.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Well, I own two of them one a 45 ACP the other a 9mm. Both are rock solid.


----------



## AZ Outlaws

Again, thanks for the inputs.



Baldy said:


> Good luck if you buy one.


LOL... I bought a Springfield PX9151LP Loaded two weeks ago.

I never noticed the difference in the markings till the other day. I guess that shows how observant I 
am. Kinda wish I'd got one of the home grown models, but as long as it shoots good, which mine has 
with 100 rounds on it, I'll be happy.

OT: Talking about shooting good... mine shoots dead on center, but low. The wife and I are going to 
the range tomorrow, I'll put it on a rest and see what happens....


----------



## jacksmatrixxx

article in hangunner states that the high end guns trp,emp,and customs are made entirly in us.all other models are made in brazil and assem in us


----------

